# Clock Build-Movement Question



## Chris S. (Jun 13, 2016)

I have been commissioned to build a live edge clock which I am excited to do, however had a question on clock movements. Basically wanted to see if anyone has any recommendations on high torgue movements and what is battery life on the clock for ones you have used. Dont want to buy a POS movement for the client and have them to deal with problems all the time. Any recommendations you can give would be great.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


>



Me too...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 14, 2016)

Look at www.lisaboyer.com they have some cool designs for clocks, there are a few videos on YouTube showing how they were built.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Chris S. (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks but I was referring to items such as this.

http://www.klockit.com/products/dept-157__sku-aaaag.html

Without a doubt that site does have some cool projects though. The clock I am making has a design all approved already by customer so those will have to wait for another time


----------

